# Fenbendazole for worming fish in tanks with shrimp



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

I need to worm my fish that also have shrimp in the tanks. I don't want to just pull the fish bc I'm worried about worms staying behind and reinfecting them when I put them back. 

I have liquid Safe-Guard. 10% (100 mg/mL).

What dosage would be strong enough to worm the fish, but not harm my shrimp? And how would I dose it? 

Thanks for help.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

this may be help or no help at all,
but if you look at Dustins fish tanks videos hes done over the last month or two, I remember him collaboration with another guy for a while there who taught you how to nuke your tanks With shrimp And fish in them...


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't see this letter earlier. 

I have successfully wormed guppies twice now by using Fenbendazole. I prepare a wet, pasty fishfood containing it. You have to feed the fish the stuff for a week and then again 2-3 weeks later. Got the recipe from the NCSU vet school (Raleigh, NC). 

It works great. The other option is adding Levamisole HCl directly to the water. 

I don't think that either of these chemicals would hurt shrimp. Both are very specific for nematodes and have a wide safety margin.

I am in the midst of writing an article on treating fish for Camallanus worms, so any experience you would like to share would be great.

I can let you know when I finish this article and post it on my website. Probably be a couple weeks.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Years ago, my pearl gouramis had camallanus worms. I treated them successfully with Levamisole HCl. One treatment seemed to work, but I did two just to be sure. There were_ Neocaridina davidii_ shrimp in the tank and I did not see any ill effects on them.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for relating your experience!

You were right-on to treat the fish twice. My understanding is that the first treatment kills the worm, but not the larva inside the dead worms. A second treatment 2-3 weeks later is required.


----------

